
Data Warehouse vs. Data Lake: What's the Difference? - miggyzerp21
https://www.talend.com/blog/2016/12/21/your-resolution-list-for-2017-5-best-practices-for-unleashing-the-power-of-your/?utm_medium=socialpost&utm_source=twitter&utm_campaign=blog
======
kwillets
A lake is what you get after everything runs downhill.

